# Komische Zeichen im PCGH Forum



## GEChun (21. Mai 2016)

Ich wette das ist nicht nur mir aufgefallen. 
1) Aber was sind das für Komische Zeichen?
Beispiel: SchnÃ¤ppchen
2) Woher kommen die?
3) Was macht man dagegen?
4) Ist das eine Verschwörung?
5) Was ist eure Theorie?
6) Sind Euch noch mehr Ungereimtheiten aufgefallen?

P.S. Die Fragen dürfen auch zum Spaß beantwortet werden!


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (21. Mai 2016)

Schau mal hier vorbei. ZAM meint das es mit nem Plugin in der Forensoftware zutun hat


----------



## GEChun (21. Mai 2016)

Ist ja nur ganz wenig zu lesen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Mai 2016)

Was soll man dazu denn noch alles schreiben, ist wie mit den Kornkreisen


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. Mai 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Ich wette das ist nicht nur mir aufgefallen.
> 1) Aber was sind das für Komische Zeichen?
> Beispiel: SchnÃ¤ppchen
> 2) Woher kommen die?
> ...



Ich hatte das immer, wenn ich mit meinem alten Handy (Lumia 630) im Forum unterwegs war und Sonderzeichen verwendet habe (also Umlaute, das "ß", das Euro-Zeichen etc.). Hatte aber wiederum mit keinem meiner anderen beiden Smartphones (beide Android) das Problem...

/edit: Also über den Browser genutzt, Tapatalk mag ich nicht.


----------



## keinnick (22. Mai 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Ich wette das ist nicht nur mir aufgefallen.
> 1) Aber was sind das für Komische Zeichen?
> Beispiel: SchnÃ¤ppchen
> 2) Woher kommen die?
> ...



Falsche Kodierung. Wenn Dich das Thema interessiert, findest Du hier weitere Infos: PHP HTML-Entities • webdesign.tepelmann.com • individuelles Webdesign nach Maß


----------



## GEChun (22. Mai 2016)

Ich hab die ja nicht, drücke auf Antworten und plötzlich stehen die überall...



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Was soll man dazu denn noch alles schreiben, ist wie mit den Kornkreisen



Achjo, jetzt wo du das gesagt hast. Würdest du das bitte Erklären?


----------



## T-Drive (22. Mai 2016)

Ich habs schon immer gesagt dass wir infiltriert werden, das ist die Kommunikation von denen, die nutzen unser Indernetz um sich abzusprechen wo sie unauffällig Boden gutmachen können. Ich werde mir sicherheitshalber noch eine Lage Alublech auf meinen Hut dengeln.

Ekkaath,....Sie sind da...


----------



## GEChun (23. Mai 2016)

ALSO DOCH! Ich wusste das dass keine Falsche Formatierung sein kann! 

Wer ist die? 
Meinst du durch die Kornkreise jetzt die Aliens oder meinst du mit die die NSA? 

Ich steh auf dem Schlauch


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (23. Mai 2016)

Die Kornkreise werden durch Atomkraftwerke verursacht. Aufgedeckt von: Die Simpsons, Staffel 7, Episode 7, Min: 11:00


----------



## T-Drive (23. Mai 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> ALSO DOCH! Ich wusste das dass keine Falsche Formatierung sein kann!
> 
> Wer ist die?
> 
> Ich steh auf dem Schlauch



Hör auf den Meister (Röhrich) :
Ekkaaath, geh in den Keller, ich glaub die Russen sin da


----------



## GEChun (23. Mai 2016)

Nah, die Russen sind es nicht da steckt mehr dahinter!

Vielleicht gibt es da auch Verbindungen zwischen einigen Usern und den Zeichen.
Die Kommentare lesen sich manchmal sehr merkwürdig!


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (27. Mai 2016)

Ihr liegt alle falsch. Die Illuminaten versuchen dadurch, unsere Kommunikation zu verändern und so schleichend dafür zu sorgen, dass wir uns nicht mehr verstehen. Mit ein bisschen Glück, so hoffen sie, übernehmen wir die seltsamen Zeichen auch in unsere gesprochene Sprache. Hütet euch davor!


----------



## GEChun (5. Juni 2016)

Dafür kommen die Zeichen aber zu selten oder nicht?


----------

